# Hey, everyone!



## Greenmanbacchus (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey everyone!  

I just joined...it's good to be here!

I'm in South Jersey, near the Pine Barrens

(lots and lots of farm/woodlands/wetlands)

I'm new to inverts and know very little just yet.

My focus is actually not so much on mantids,

(not yet, anyway LOL) but more on the larger

beetles, such as Dynastes, etc as well as large

water beetles, Abedus, Benacus, Lethocerous etc.

I'm looking forward to reading articles and classifieds

and seeing what goes on..thanks for having me!


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome. We have a forum for those too. Please use the search feature to find answers to your basic mantid questions.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello Greenman........ long name, sounds like u have the ideal place for some mantis to take over!  Lots of bugs and mosquitoes to eat!Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## the mantinator (Mar 20, 2007)

welcome


----------



## stevesm (Mar 20, 2007)

Good to have you here


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello Greenman!!! I'm in Northern New Jersey, Elizabeth. No farms here but would have been nice!!! Welcome to the forum!!


----------

